# 2003 spec V, Vs 2002 type S ????



## Guest (Feb 7, 2003)

i have heard earlier on here that type s's aren't as fast as the numbers say they are anyways my friend as a spec v and about 800 to put into in the next month this guy wants to race him with a stock 2002 rsx type s and wants to bet $300-500, keeping in mind that the guy with the rsx is crazy and will bang it off the rev limiter or whatever happens he drives HARD!... what do u think the odds are? he has 800 that he will be putting into his bone stock 03 spec v what should he do and does he have a chance lol thanks?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the spec will lose. the spec has no top end as opposed to the RSX. you're also comparing 200hp to 175hp. If he has 800 to put in the spec, tell him to get a header and intake, and universal muffler, and that way he would prolly beat an rsx-s.


----------



## dwill9578 (Jan 13, 2003)

I think that a 03 spec would take it by a hair, after a couple mods forget it the rsx will get smoked. Small mods to spec get big gains, rsx mods are smaller in comparsion, plus they have no torque.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

stock for stock it's proven the 200hp rsx-s will take a spec V. guaranteed, given both are good drivers.


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

What does the Spec V have? How far are you guys racing? Is it a quarter mile race or what?


----------



## dwill9578 (Jan 13, 2003)

I find a little diffcult to believe that the RSX is quicker than a 03 spec. I drove several Acura's and found them to "feel" slow. Yes I know the times, but have yet to see 03 spec times I would bet they are very close. I feel that the spec feels faster due to lots of torque. The acura had nothin underneath 4500, I thought it sucked, interior nice but bland outside---just plain rice, reving anything that high is re-donkulos to get minimal power!!!!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

dude, I'm telling you. The 03 spec is nearly the same as the 02. Go to www.thevboard.com and find out for yourself. 

think about it. 200hp.........ALL top end. The Spec V has a low RPM and crappy top end stock. It MAY get the launch, but the RSX-S WILL pass it. stock for stock, equal drivers. Now, you do I/H/E on the spec, it'll be a totally different story.


----------



## dwill9578 (Jan 13, 2003)

Chimmike your, right to a certain extent. I was talking to 60 and I think that the spec would be it there. and there are many diffrences from 02 to 03 such as revised ECU, stronger internals in the engine, diffrent tranny,diffrent better lookin interior--- I think thats it. But you are right the RSX is all top end and is probably a little faster stock for stock, you do I/H/E on both and the spec will still win. Sorry not tryin to be biased but those cars suck!!!I'd take a base se-r over a type-s


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the stronger internals in the engine were started halfway the 2002 production cycle. The tranny is the same except for different 1st and 2nd gearing, and the ecu is exactly the same. Those are the only changes. Other than that...and interior wise...yeah, it's pretty much the exact same car. I'd still break it in gently. 

I wouldn't say RSX's suck, or even GTS's either. I watched a GTS with intake, catback and SAFC put down 185whp. No header. That's pretty damn good, don't you think? I still agree with you though and say I/H/E on the spec will make a monster.

just don't underestimate your opponent, it might get you in trouble


----------



## dwill9578 (Jan 13, 2003)

I understand the diffrent cars in the segment but that does not mean I have to respect them. I think the other cars such as RSX,GTS exemplify the rice mentality. I almost got a mustang I like raw power and torque!!! The other cars in the spec's segment just don't offer that, i think you'll agree. on the other hand the tranny is diffrent, your right about first and second but third and final drive are shorter. the ECU is diffrent to deal with new changes---according to my guy at nissan dealership who is stillen rep and parts manager, I have also looked into it and found the same, cause I almost got a 02 but found the diffrences to be very worth the wait and money(not much more money but still)


----------



## NISMO82 (Feb 5, 2003)

personally i would go w/ an cold air intake and a header and you might have a chance


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

dwill9578 said:


> *I I think the other cars such as RSX,GTS exemplify the rice mentality. *


90% of all spec V owners stepped off the lot in their new car with an ego. That statement, is null. You're telling me you've never seen a riced Spec? Almost every spec I see that isn't on these boards is riced to the kilt.

sounds like you need to go over to www.clubrsx.com and learn some respect.


other than that, I agree the Spec is a good car, but really, there are better cars out there..............and when racing, you have to have respect, because you will lose one day, unsuspectingly.


----------



## dwill9578 (Jan 13, 2003)

Your right spec's are a good car but I sure as hell do need to visit an RSX site to "learn"respect. Rice is a mentality, yes some spec's are riced, but havin a engine with a really high redline is partically important to being a rice head. Having a retarded mellon tosser exhaust on a 92 civic CX is also a good examply. personally I like lots of power in a mildly agressive lookin sleaper(S4,AMG'S,come to mind). The spec to me is the corvette of the segment, it offers power lower than others, torque to pull through those short gears. I would be able to tell if a RSX could take me, because there's a very good chance it's going to be riced, no one knows I got pulleys,I/H/E installed. New stillen kit comin with a little more agressive look but besides that and a small stillen sticker on rear, I've yet to see an understated RSX,GTS--- good cars yes, better than a spec-v not a chance, maybe interior on RSX shows a little better finish but I don't think a 6,000 worth


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

dwill, I can't believe how naive you are. You're acting like the spec was a fully purpose built car. 

Ye not forget the spec has the same body, frame, etc as the GXE? Yeah, that's right....it's a 4 door econobox with stiff suspension and a bigger engine from the factory. Can you get the rsx in a 4 door? or a Celica? No. 
just stop thinking the Spec is God, and I'll lay off.

I guess you're one of the spec owners who found a new ego when you drove off the lot.


----------



## dwill9578 (Jan 13, 2003)

I totally understand that the frame is the same as your base GXE, big deal, I don't know but I would imagine that the celica shares a platform with other car Yota puts out. Whats this ego thing, please give me a brake I don't have a ego I know what my car is and does, I'm 24---not 17 year old little sh**t who thinks my car is a ferrari. I enjoy my spec, I drove every other car in the segment and they did not offer the performance for the money!! Not makin them bad cars, but I'm sure either one could take your GXE!!! boost or no boost, maybe the one with the ego is the one who boosted a true from factory econo box a sentra GXE!!!Lay off this--- cause when it comes down to it I feel I got a better deal and car than the other two examples, maybe thats an "ego" I don't know? If the RSX is so wonderful maybe you should trade in your GXE and get one.


----------



## dwill9578 (Jan 13, 2003)

Don't get me wrong, I like a good argument, you obvisouly know a lot about import cars, but I do have a question i checked out your site Street wise and was wondering where the guy with the silver SE-R got that exhaust----I want ONE!!!! not happy with stillen one i got, like the dual outlets so hows it sound?where did he get it? etc---thanks in advance. And I'm not tryin to be a dick just make a point thats all, and I do see where your comin from, just try to see where I'm comin from.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

I'm entering this conversation a little late, but I'm going to have to go against you dwill...........

Sure, a well launched Spec V (especially an 03) WILL pull an RSX-S out of the hole, but will be getting reeled in as SOON as it hits 2nd gear. Sure, it has a nice torque advantage on the low end, and gears that are almost as short to multiply this torque (hence the VERY nice launch), but just doesn't have enough up top to hold off the RSX-S in the long run.

Now, obviously the RSX-S is going to "feel" slower unless you drive in VTEC all the time (something that IS almost possible.......if you go to redline, it only drops out of VTEC off the 1-2 shift, and only by a few hundred revs). Still, that top end surge is going to make a Spec V (even a well driven one) lool silly....especially from a roll. Try this......my B13 Sentra SE-R runs [email protected] to give a stock Spec V all it can take (I've also driven an 03 Spec and ridden in an 02).......but my friends Lincoln Mark VIII, which only runs 15.16 can make me look like an idiot from a roll....because his trap speed is around 94.5mph. The RSX is similar........the Spec V can outlaunch the Type S, but has a trap speed 3+mph slower.....AND the RSX runs around 15.0 (sometimes 14's), which is 3 to 4 tenths quicker than a Spec..........

Also......you were talking about how Spec V's take to mods better........um....NO, not really. RSX's gain ridiculous amounts of power off of intakes....9-11whp (go to http://www.aempower.com/dyno.htm for some dyno proof).......that's what a Spec V gets off a header........and when a Spec is only dynoing around 140-145whp stock, vs 165-170whp on a Type S, and you can see what kind of dissadvantages the Spec V has to overcome.

I'm not ripping on Spec V's as I rather like them, but just pointing facts out......with equal drivers, the Spec V WILL lose BAD past 60mph, and will probably already be behind by that point.


----------



## dwill9578 (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm not doubting that the acura is faster in the trap, I figured as much from the acura's gearing and high redline. Wasn't aware that the acura's 2.0 took to mods that well---surprising a little bit. I see what you mean with the VTEC engaging at certain RPM but I'm aware of that, I still didn't think it was all that quick even with the switched argressive valve timing. But I did drive on Type-S with under 1000miles and a regular one broken in. I'd like to see times from both cars,same year with same mods, that would be interesting--- Hopefully some magazine will do a test allong those lines.I don't think 24ish for a type-s is very justified thats all,it's not all in the 1/4's, yes the RSX rides a hell of a lot better but I'd take the sharp feel of the spec over that. And my 6g's to add a little extra fun to it ya know?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

that Silver SER, I believe that is Greg's SER, if I remember correctly he has the VRS exhaust system, I'm not sure. If you click the link to his car on the left side and scroll all the way down it should list his mods.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

hmm, its interesting to me how we only talk about drag in this forum. Have any of your autocrossed or even taken your car out for a day of hard driving. I've heard the RSX's can't corner with a darn, am I right or wrong?


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Hey....I've heard that B13 SE-R's are wonders in the corner (ask Car and Driver)......but they aren't (although they are very fun and tossable). Am *I* right or wrong (notice I own one....and yeah...I've autocrossed )?

In answer to your question.........RSX's have shitball factory tires (as did all 3rd gen Integra's excluding the Type R) which really limit their handling...............it's a VERY simple upgrade (the actual suspension is pretty nice).


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

As far as racing a RSX type S and against a Spec V, I have done it. I have a stock 2002 Spec V, a friend I work with has a stock Type S. We raced from a stop light. I took him all the way until my fifth gear. From 0- 60 I beat him. He finally passed me around 70-75 mph. Like it was said b4 the rsx has top end and sentras don't, stock that is.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

So...my question is, how did you take him all the way to your 5th gear if he passed you at 70-75mph (still in 3rd...barely)?

But......I do agree with most of your post.....the discrepancies are probably just driver skill.


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

Not sure...all i know is i was in 5th when he passed me. He was gaining on me in 4th.


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

also i wasnt redlining to 6250, maybe i should have.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Yep.....the best shiftpoints (dyno proven) for a Spec V (doesn't matter the year) is 6200rpm for every gear.

RSX Type S's also NEED to be redlined to get the most out of them (they suck BAD if they don't get to keept he revs high).


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

i read on the 2003 spec V dyno thread that they dynod the car in 4th gear @ I think it was 4300, y didnt they do it @ 6200?


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Did what at 4300rpm?

The idea with picking shiftpoints, is to plot out your power in each gear vs speed, and to see where the curves intersect....if they don't intersect (as on Spec V's), you shift at redline.


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

4300 is where they took the dyno reading at. thats what i am assuming, but if you would get more power @ 6200 as a dyno reading, i dont know why they would do it @ 4300.


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

ohh i am soo sorry. i was reading the post wrong. He has 4300 miles on the car. my bad. sorry for the confusion


----------



## Jtspecv2002 (Nov 14, 2002)

5TH GEAR .bro you dont know ur spec yet. whenever i race i always blow everyone at 3RD GEAR. it is not a quarter it is just red light to red light. i have NEVER gotten to 5TH GEAR RACING!!! to me 3RD gear seems to be strong i dont know if any1 notices that , it might just be me. but budd 5TH GEAR lol. !!!! why dont you break in ur car and learn how to shift when racing. SORRY I HAD TO SAY THAT. i use 5th gear when i am driving normal. i always shift at 2000-3000rpm's when driving normal . but when i RACE it is 6000rpm's for me. there is no way you reached 5th gear racing no wonder he beat you. driver skills ,you need some if your going all the way to 5th gear on a race!!!! i just dont see it. unless i am on the highway sorry dude but learn how to drive first and dont be scared to reach the 6000 mark. you will take him out if you do it right. good luck!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2003)

I live in the Adirondack Mountains and have no need for a low torque vehicle.....So rsx-s can bring it, but will be consumed by my fire.....

Quarter mile lol... Yeah with plenty of sharp corners. My friends wrx can't even stay close to me in the mountains...and he's been into autox for quite a while. Of course, I have about 15 yrs of driving experience on him.

Oh and I didn't know my car had a 5th or 6th gear!
Those must be what flatlanders use....


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

True......4th gear will get you past 100mph


----------



## Aggdaddy (Feb 6, 2003)

Just wanted to post my 2 cents. I had a 2000 celica about a month ago, and I have a 2002 Spec V now. I know the current subject is the rsx and the spec V, but I think if that RSX is anything like that Celica I had as far as shifting and cam shift at what is it 6000 rpms? That RSX will definietly run past a Spec V before they get to a 100mph. Due to uncontrollable circumstances, I had to get another car, I just couldn't afford a new Celica or RSX. The SPec V is a nice car. I really miss it right now (its in the shop) but as far as high speed driving goes, I think the RSX and the Celica are little bit more refined for those purposes. Spec V seems like the engineers didn't have long enough to build a comparable car to hold up against those two cars. If they had more time, perhaps they could have resolved that problem with the large power loss between the crank and the wheels. WIth the amount of torque that they boast on the SPec V and HP, it should definetly eat up a stock celica or RSX and hold its place and not get walked down before it hits 100mph.

Feel free to correct me. I'm just a guy who is learning this stuff as I go. I use to think my s-10 xtreme was fast, until I drove that Celica GTS. Hehe


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

The thing I don't like about the Celica GTS is the gearing........top speed is in 5th......it actually loses speed in 6th. Now that's gay.

Not to mention the 1-2 and 2-3 shifts dropping you out of VVTL-i (or whatever its called...) even off of a redline shift.

They ARE fast though


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

"Spec V seems like the engineers didn't have long enough to build a comparable car to hold up against those two cars."

The Spec V is only compared to these cars in HP and torque. As far as body style and interior room and trunk room. It is a totally different catagorey.


----------



## ser140hp (Dec 17, 2002)

I have raced a Type S on the highway in my 200sx se-r, with timing advanced at the time. He had some sort of aftermarket muffler, thats all I know. Anyways we were side by side all the way up until 115 mph...thats where my governor kicks in. Maybe he was in to high of a gear or sumthin...but if not then I think the spec should take the Type S.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

BIGBULS said:


> *The thing I don't like about the Celica GTS is the gearing........top speed is in 5th......it actually loses speed in 6th. Now that's gay.
> 
> Not to mention the 1-2 and 2-3 shifts dropping you out of VVTL-i (or whatever its called...) even off of a redline shift.
> 
> They ARE fast though  *



hey just wondering how u can lose speed in a higher gear?
how can top speed be in 5th, when u redline 5th you go to 6th and then redline sixth giving there is enough power?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

> The thing I don't like about the Celica GTS is the gearing........top speed is in 5th......it actually loses speed in 6th. Now that's gay.


Most all cars are like that. 6th is generally for fuel economy. And it shouldn't matter anyway. You drive that fast how often?



superv said:


> *hey just wondering how u can lose speed in a higher gear?
> how can top speed be in 5th, when u redline 5th you go to 6th and then redline sixth giving there is enough power? *


It all depends on where the HP lies in the curve. Horsepower determines speed. Torque determines how fast you get there.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

hey i know t his is COMPLETEY off topic but right now i have a chevy s-10 lowerider and people are always talking about c-notches or somthing and they say i should get one or i have or something what is it, i am pretty sure the springs were cut and the back has blocks thanks guys
gettin my spec soon though


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Try this.......a Dodge Viper GTS (97-02) can run around 185-190mph in 5th gear....but only 145-150mph in 6th.

Why you ask? Simple. In 5th they are reving around 5400-5500rpm, which is *just* past their power peak (meaning they have nearly 450hp available to push them through the air), but if they hit 6th gear at this speed, rpm drop to around 3650-3700rpm at which point (this is roughly peak torque) they have about 345hp available (do the math to convert torque to hp...they have 490lb/[email protected])........suddenly with 100 LESS hp, they are obviously going to decelerate......and the lower your rpm is, the less hp you have........and they don't even out until they are going 150mph or less.

Celica GTS' are the same way......129mph is 7800rpm in 5th (again, just past peak power.....so nearly 180hp on tap...they'll pull to the rev limit if allowed to sink the tach into the red), but the same speed in 6th is only around 6300-6400rpm....just past the VVTi-L threshold, and WAY less power available......so they actually back down speed to around 122-125mph.

Other cars that do this are ALL 6 speed Corvette's, Camaro's and Firebird's, Acura RSX Type S's, Ford Focus SVT's (barely) and a few other cars that I'm to tired to think of right now.

You will also find that some cars (such as Spec V's, Chevy Beretta GTZ's, Nissan Altima 3.5's to name a few) can pull easily up to redline (or damn close to it) in their 4th or 5th gear (next to top gear), but upon shifting into their top gear, essentially STOP accelerating.......the rpm drop puts them too far from their peak power to keep accelerating more than 1-2mph even though they don't actually LOSE speed.

Make sense now?


----------



## ser140hp (Dec 17, 2002)

i was reading an article on the Mclaren F1, and the guy that drove it said its screaming for a 7th gear  i know...completely different type of car, i just had to share


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Yeah....F1's are quite capable of head butting their 7500rpm rev limiter in 6th gear........at @220MPH!!!!!

With the limiter disconected and the automatic rear spoiler disabled an F1 went 241mph a few years ago on an 8 mile oval in Germany...that's 8200rpm in 6th! It's also the fastest production car EVER.

Wow....I have the video...it's crazy.


----------



## tocool242 (Sep 28, 2003)

*spec-v vs. 2000 trans am v8 auto*

This is for every one out there who say's that a spec-v isn't QUICK. Me and a few buddies went out to a local track in jacksonville,FL. My friend just got a new well 02 firebird on the way out to the track we raced he thought he could beat me just because he had a v6 and i had a "RICER" so we raced and what do you Know all he saw was the rear of my car till 120mph until we braked. So when we got to the track around 12:00 AM. I looked around got registred and got in line there was prob like 6 lane's so that the person could match up cars "equally".I was ask buy a guy in a trans am if i wanted to race and i turned him down then i asked him if it was auto he said yes and laughed so i gave in the guy motioned use up i did a quick burn out to get the tires stick and we were off my reaction time was 1.150 shity his 1.165
my 60ft 2.564 his 2.858 330 ft my 6.707 his 6.967 my 594 ft 9.547 his 9.681 finally 1/8 mile mine 10.088 his 10.198 mph mine 72.29 his 73.34 his trans am had exhaust and i had a aem cold air intake! so any one with a spec-v next time your at a red light and see a rsx type-s KICK HIS ASS!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

so you raced 2 V6 f-bodies. Whoopty-fuckin-doo. V6 f-bodies are slow.

thanks for bringing back a previously retarded thread.


----------



## tocool242 (Sep 28, 2003)

trans am V8


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

tocool242 said:


> *trans am V8 *


uh huh.........you beat a trans am, V8???


:bs: 

unless it was an 80s model, even the LT1 could beat you. No ifs ands or butts......GM auto transmissions are good.


----------



## tocool242 (Sep 28, 2003)

I know what I beat thank's


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Great, just what the nissan community needs.

more ricer fanboys.

Seriously, you didn't beat any V8. even if it had dual pipes, it wasn't a V8, it was a V6.


----------



## tocool242 (Sep 28, 2003)

the guy said v8 that why i turned him down the first time! till i found out it was an auto


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

auto or not he would have won if it was V8. 

if you didn't look under the hood and see 8 spark plug wires going to 8 spark plugs, then don't say it wasn't a v8.

seriously, even LT1 V8 trans ams could pull low 14s stock.

best a spec v can do stock is barely a 15.0 if you're an EXCELLENT driver. 

let logic prevail. you=raced V6 trans am with dumbass driver.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

mike is right, you can't beat a v8 firebird auto or not

With that 1/8 time you're looking at around a 15.7 1/4, an auto v8 firebird can run 14's easily and the v6 firebirds are in the 16's


----------



## tocool242 (Sep 28, 2003)

Just keep thinking that.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the only way you could beat an LT1 or LS1 powered automatic trans am is if his reaction time was 2 seconds.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

keep thinking what?
that you are running around a 15.7 1/4?
that auto v8 firebirds run 14's?
that v6 firebirds run 16's?

all of those are fact (except for the 15.7, that's an estimation), I don't know what you're trying to dispute


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

he's one of those :dumbass: ricer fanboys trying to live in a fake world instead of reality. what a :loser: 

:lame: 

:woowoo:


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

tocool242 said:


> This is for every one out there who say's that a spec-v isn't QUICK..... so any one with a spec-v next time your at a red light and see a rsx type-s KICK HIS ASS!


Whenever your in TX, I'll point out a few RSX-S for you.

And its cool, I know your joking thinking that a Spec really could hang w/ v8 T/A.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

hey 7speed, where are you from exactly?

I'm from Bedford but I go to college in SA
I come home for christmas and summer though


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> hey 7speed, where are you from exactly?
> 
> I'm from Bedford but I go to college in SA
> I come home for christmas and summer though


Live in Allen, but whenever your home we can hook up w/ Tekmode, Specveezy, and others.


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

chimmike said:


> the only way you could beat an LT1 or LS1 powered automatic trans am is if his reaction time was 2 seconds.


LMAO


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

BIGBULS said:


> True......4th gear will get you past 100mph


99 mph at redline going into 5th. Two gears to go and only enough power for 1.2 more gears.


----------



## Importracer (Jul 3, 2002)

RSX-S vs Spec V RSX wins no ?. Spec V does respond well to mods but then again so does the RSX w/ just intake and Hondata are good for low 14s. and with H/E and motor mounts I have seen 13.7s on DRs. Finally Honda/Acura VTEC are harder to get good times compared to most cars because of the fact that low end is not wher the power band is and most people are horrible drivers.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2003)

Hi all, i'm new to this forum, here is my opinoin.
This summer i did quite a bit fo drag racing, against all kinds of imports, and we are talking uqater of a mile here. My car was bone stock 03 spec v.
i raced 3 or 4 rsx type S, never had stock rsx run against me.
The only RSX that beat me was modified quite heavy, CAI, chip job, exhaust, headers, he ran 14.9 something, otherwise even with CAI and exhaust i never seen rsx run lower than 15.3, my spec v ran 15.23.
RSx was a little higher on top speed at the trap, but i think low end torque ( adn loads of it) help spec v much more than hi revs.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

rostnik said:


> Hi all, i'm new to this forum, here is my opinoin.
> This summer i did quite a bit fo drag racing, against all kinds of imports, and we are talking uqater of a mile here. My car was bone stock 03 spec v.
> i raced 3 or 4 rsx type S, never had stock rsx run against me.
> The only RSX that beat me was modified quite heavy, CAI, chip job, exhaust, headers, he ran 14.9 something, otherwise even with CAI and exhaust i never seen rsx run lower than 15.3, my spec v ran 15.23.
> RSx was a little higher on top speed at the trap, but i think low end torque ( adn loads of it) help spec v much more than hi revs.


a rsx-s with cai, exhaust, header should be running low 14s not 14.9. People don't know how to drive that car. Stock rsx-s should high 14s maybe 15.1. Stock for stock the rsx-s wins hands down. Just to let you know my friend ran a 14.4 with just cai/mm inserts, and recently ran a 14.1 with cai/mm/hondata.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

will this thread never die?

and yes, a type-s will win with equal drivers, and if they have equal mods it's no contest. But it's really a driver's race if both of the cars are stock, with the S having a slight advantage.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> will this thread never die?
> 
> and yes, a type-s will win with equal drivers, and if they have equal mods it's no contest. But it's really a driver's race if both of the cars are stock, with the S having a slight advantage.


you want it to die?


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

tekmode said:


> a rsx People don't know how to drive that car.


It is my humble opinion that most people don't know how to drive the Spec. I've run just a cunt hair over 15 in a stock Spec. It's all in the launch. Quick, clean, smooth shifting does wonders for your times too.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

tekmode said:


> you want it to die?



well it goes for a bit, then dies, then gets revived, then dies again, then comes back, then dies again. It's like beating a dead horse


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

Dead horses get up and go again? lol JK


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

nah the horse doesn't get up, but every once in a while a kid comes back and starts beating it with a sledgehammer again, lol


----------



## 1993NX1600canadian (Jun 11, 2003)

*Ego? anticipation?*

When I am a red light and there is a ricer besides me, I never expect to win. You see I have a GA16DE powered NX1600. However, a month ago, I raced a RSX non type-s two consetives times at a red light and I beat him on both occasion. From what I noticed and heard, he had an intake and exhaust for sure, but I doubt he had a headers. Of course, the driver is the major part of anythign, even in straight lines, or so it seems, but I cant explain beyond that why I beat him. Anyhow, the type S has 40 more HP, but I was just trying to offer some mesure of comparaison. By the way, I have I/H/E, JWT ECU and JWT cams on my car, and my car is a real sleeper, no apparels whatsoever. The only stylist thing I plan to buy are 15 inch rims so I can put wider and lower profile tires on. I am looking for low weight and quality. As for the SE-R Spec V, I have to agree that it is the best bang for the buck in this category, but I do not believe it is in the same category as the the type S and GTS. Also, the huge amount of aftermarket parts for the Spec V also add to its strong case. For those of you worried about the high RPM power of the Spec V, you should check out the cams that JWT and Nismo offers. :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## 1YellowSpecV (Dec 12, 2002)

tocool242 said:


> Just keep thinking that.


Look man, I know I'm a little late for a response, but I just raced a 2000 WS6 T/A for fun... I know the guy. Anyways, there is know why in hell you can beat one. I have I/H/E and I beat him 1-2 by about half a car, then 3rd... half way through he caught me and never looked back. I was suprised to even keep up in the begining, his WS6 has I/E/Chip. Not to call anyone a lier, but I know for a fact that you can't beat these 5.7's, just too much muscle.


----------



## 1YellowSpecV (Dec 12, 2002)

Oh, and about the RSX...they are quite quick. I've beaten them, but I'm not stock. My brother has one, and he run's a 14.6 with just a intake and cat-back... so they do run.


----------



## Importracer (Jul 3, 2002)

1YellowSpecV said:


> Oh, and about the RSX...they are quite quick. I've beaten them, but I'm not stock. My brother has one, and he run's a 14.6 with just a intake and cat-back... so they do run.


Tell your brother if he gets better tires he will improve his 60ft times...The stock tires blow. IM curious of your times in your Spec V. Not many people around me have one that is actually modded. BTW my boy has a 2002 Altima V6 is there anything performance wise ie. ECU, Cams that are worth looking into. Sorry Im to lazy to use the search button ...Holla


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

Hey guys fellow V owner now, well over on the board i remember a vid of a race like this "v vs type s" well the spec had him up until 90 the first time and 100 the second, I'm going to go see if I can find it.



> 90% of all spec V owners stepped off the lot in their new car with an ego. That statement, is null. You're telling me you've never seen a riced Spec? Almost every spec I see that isn't on these boards is riced to the kilt.
> 
> sounds like you need to go over to www.clubrsx.com and learn some respect.
> 
> ...


well Chimmike that depends on whether you hold respect to the car that can walk in the turns and hold its own up to 80-100 mph or if you like the car with high top end, "no throw you in your seat power" and a whinning engine, not to mention there are a shitload of them. So whatever you meant by that, I'm not really sure...... I guess you picked the second one. Chimmike no offense by my writing we still both drive nissans so there is no anger here just wondering what you meant by that, "to each their own" meaning respect can be seen different ways.

Ok one more thing , To my knowledge trans am's didn't come in auto. I dont really know that much of the distinct car called the firebird, so that would be why you beat the "V8". He was pullin you chain.
You guys be good.


----------



## 1YellowSpecV (Dec 12, 2002)

Project200sx said:


> Hey guys fellow V owner now, well over on the board i remember a vid of a race like this "v vs type s" well the spec had him up until 90 the first time and 100 the second, I'm going to go see if I can find it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trans Ams do come in auto, just FYI..


----------



## 1YellowSpecV (Dec 12, 2002)

Importracer said:


> Tell your brother if he gets better tires he will improve his 60ft times...The stock tires blow. IM curious of your times in your Spec V. Not many people around me have one that is actually modded. BTW my boy has a 2002 Altima V6 is there anything performance wise ie. ECU, Cams that are worth looking into. Sorry Im to lazy to use the search button ...Holla


I have Stillen Header/downpipe, Stillen Intake, APEXi N1 Muffler w/2.5 inch mandrel bent downpipe-back exhaust. I'm about to put Pullies and cams in, so hopefully I'll gain a little more power. Yeah my bro has stock tires...he can't launch to well at all. I haven't gotten out to the track this year so I don't know what times I'm putting down. I know I'm faster than my brother.


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

Thread for the videos 

Well here you guys go, two vids and read the thread. 

Thanks 1yellowspecv for the info on the trans am.


----------



## 1993NX1600canadian (Jun 11, 2003)

*big difference*

I dont know about you guys, but the intake alone didnt make a big difference. Its when you put them all together I/H/E that you get a real difference, kinda whole is bigger that the sums of the parts thing. So the RSX-type S must have gained at least 20hp flywheel, or more, and the Spec V a lot less with just the intake. Less we forget, the RSX-Type S has 25 more HP stock thant the Spec V. Yes the driver makes a difference, but once they are both off, if the RSX types S was a lot faster, he would of caught up with the Spec -V a lot sooner. Finally, yes the Spec V gets beaten on the high end at around 95 MPH, so if you keep driving on a straight line with the pedal down to the floor, thats great. However, if you are on a race course or even on the highway, pickup speed plays a very signifiant role. Say in a 50 to 70 pickup zone, I think the RSX type S would be bested by a Spec V that has Intake, Headers and exhaust.


----------



## 1993NX1600canadian (Jun 11, 2003)

*And of course, $$$$*

Oh, and did I mention that where I live, Montreal Quebec Canada, a RSX-Type S cost 40 000$ around with sales tax,destination, etc; with no fancy pricy options. The insurance on a type S for a guys my age is 250$/month. As for the Spec V, is costs 26 000$ with sales taxe, destination, etc. with the Brembo brakes option!!! And the insurance is 145$/month. For that money difference, I'll buy headers,intake,exhaust,Nismo or JWT cams, unorthodox pulley kit, reprogrammed ECU, energy suspension complete bushing kit, eibach springs, 18" rims with real good tires and better rearview mirrors so I can see the RSX type S, Mazda protege speed, Focus SVT, Honda SiR fading in the distance.


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

RSX's gain more h.p from intake than Spec's do.


I raced a stock RSX's a few weeks ago. I have i/e/p/bs.

From 20mph roll w/ me in 2nd gear. I would pull easily and he would come back at the upper speeds. From a stop, I would pull about a car, then he would come back and pass me at about 85, and be 1-2 cars ahead at 105.

Please race only at the track


----------



## 1YellowSpecV (Dec 12, 2002)

7SPEED said:


> RSX's gain more h.p from intake than Spec's do.
> 
> 
> I raced a stock RSX's a few weeks ago. I have i/e/p/bs.
> ...


Your in the 14's and you lost to a STOCK RSX??? You should be able to beat him until at least 95MPH. Are you sure that he was stock? I beat them pretty good with I/E/H/DP, even past 100MPH.


----------



## 1YellowSpecV (Dec 12, 2002)

1YellowSpecV said:


> Your in the 14's and you lost to a STOCK RSX??? You should be able to beat him until at least 95MPH. Are you sure that he was stock? I beat them pretty good with I/E/H/DP, even past 100MPH.


Besides, I thought they run like 15.1-15.0 stock. That would give you a good lead if your a couple of tenths ahead.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i drove my spec back to back with a stock rsx type s, the S felt slower in the beginning, ddnt bring it up past 50, and around a small oval, handling sucked my ASS... so my friend is like "howe did you like it?" I didnt have the heart to tell her that i would take my spec and 10 grand anyday...


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

1YellowSpecV said:


> Your in the 14's and you lost to a STOCK RSX??? You should be able to beat him until at least 95MPH. Are you sure that he was stock? I beat them pretty good with I/E/H/DP, even past 100MPH.


Yeah he said he was stock, and he didn't have intake or exhaust. Said he didn't have hondata. My friend rode w/ him and said he was shifting at 8200 which is normal.

I didn't have my cai on, so that may have made a difference. Now if I had header.... :thumbup: 


Drive an Rsx-s right and its capable of high 14's though.


----------



## 1YellowSpecV (Dec 12, 2002)

7SPEED said:


> Yeah he said he was stock, and he didn't have intake or exhaust. Said he didn't have hondata. My friend rode w/ him and said he was shifting at 8200 which is normal.
> 
> I didn't have my cai on, so that may have made a difference. Now if I had header.... :thumbup:
> 
> ...


My bro ran a 15.07 stock(and I'm a much better driver than he is), so I believe 14.8-9's is possible. If your cai was on, you would have pulled a little more... I think they are good for like 4-5 WHP. I wonder what kind of HP/TQ increase my down pipe gave me. A friend of mine said it should of increased quite a bit in the top rpm range. It sure feels like it, I had the car up to 143MPH and it was still going...had to slow down, I almost passed my exit.
Oh yeah, get a header, it makes all of the differece in the world!


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

7SPEED said:


> Yeah he said he was stock, and he didn't have intake or exhaust. Said he didn't have hondata. My friend rode w/ him and said he was shifting at 8200 which is normal.
> 
> I didn't have my cai on, so that may have made a difference. Now if I had header.... :thumbup:
> 
> ...


my header is already here


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

tekmode said:


> my header is already here


Bastard :thumbdwn: j/k

That will be nice to have, can't wait to hear it. If its not to loud on yours then I'll get it.


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

1YellowSpecV said:


> My bro ran a 15.07 stock(and I'm a much better driver than he is), so I believe 14.8-9's is possible. If your cai was on, you would have pulled a little more... I think they are good for like 4-5 WHP. I wonder what kind of HP/TQ increase my down pipe gave me. A friend of mine said it should of increased quite a bit in the top rpm range. It sure feels like it, I had the car up to 143MPH and it was still going...had to slow down, I almost passed my exit.
> Oh yeah, get a header, it makes all of the differece in the world!


What kind of header do u have? Sounds like stillen or aebs. Unless u got aftermarket downpipe.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

7SPEED said:


> What kind of header do u have? Sounds like stillen or aebs. Unless u got aftermarket downpipe.


my friend here in arlington just installed his aebs and he has nismo exhaust. I'll get to hear it sometime this week. He said the power is very nice, but low end feels a little less powerful. He also said the sound is very deep, kinda loud. NOT RICEY!


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

1YellowSpecV said:


> Your in the 14's and you lost to a STOCK RSX??? You should be able to beat him until at least 95MPH. Are you sure that he was stock? I beat them pretty good with I/E/H/DP, even past 100MPH.


I raced another stock one last night, this was a lot closer. I was getting crazy wheel hop going to 2nd. I need some inserts bad, I could just feel it slowing me down at the launch but especially going to 2nd.


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

He said he's friend is going to spend 800 bucks for mods... With 800 bucks worth of mods equal drivers the spec will win easily in a race a 1/4-mile or less... Anything more the type s will be coming and coming hard...you'll loose a highway race...

800 bucks
HS header is the cheapest and is one of the best - 350 bucks
Injen/AEM CAI because all other don't hold a candle - 200 bucks
Custom exhaust or VRS - 200-300 bucks
Balance shafts removed... just time consuming but awesome mod - FREE
Knock sensor - FREE

Grand total is 800-850 and you'll be in the winners seat FOR SURE with these mods. You'll be right around 160whp and 170lbs. ft. weighing in at 2710lbs. the power to weight is on your side.


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

I saw a video a while back of a side by side by side race of a Spec, RSX-TypeS, and a Civic. It said that the Spec was stock, Type S had a CAI, and the Civic had a 50 shot. In two drags, the Spec won twice. Anybody else see it? Does it seem plausable? They didn't get to very high speeds, I don't think, so maybe the RSX woulda caught up or maybe the civic didn't have a chance to hit the button?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

MDMA said:


> He said he's friend is going to spend 800 bucks for mods... With 800 bucks worth of mods equal drivers the spec will win easily in a race a 1/4-mile or less... Anything more the type s will be coming and coming hard...you'll loose a highway race...
> 
> 800 bucks
> HS header is the cheapest and is one of the best - 350 bucks
> ...



And the RSX can get a hondata and cai and wipe the floor with 99.9% of all specs in the US, fully bolted or stock.

I've seen that rsx, spec, civic race, and I know the driver of the spec (he's a member on several car forums). He knows how to launch VERY well and is one of the few people who has pulled a 15.0 in a stock spec. He's a very good driver and that's how he was able to take both cars in those races, now if the race had kept going to maybe 100 or so the rsx would have caught up and passed him.


----------



## 1YellowSpecV (Dec 12, 2002)

7SPEED said:


> What kind of header do u have? Sounds like stillen or aebs. Unless u got aftermarket downpipe.


Yeah, I have Stillen. I don't know why everyone bad mouths Stillen...I've seen some good dyno pulls with just header. I suppose most people don't install downpipe because of legal issues. BTW, do you have stock tires??? Get some better tires and you won't hop as much. I have NITTO 555, 225-40-17's.


----------



## Spec V boost (Jan 19, 2004)

I have a Rsx s. I'm trading it for a spec V tomorrow. The Rsx will beat the spec v no doubt. I raced a 04 spec v got him off the line and all, not by much. after 2nd gear he wasn't even close. time for each car according to www.car_stats.com is rsx s 14.8 and spec v 15.6. yes the rsx has low tq but becase it revs so high it doesn't need any. I wish i could say that it was different because i am trading for one but it is not. but the way you guys talk about the gains you get from little mods. It won't be long until i beat a rsx s. But that is the truth so stop wishing like me.I got to learn to love nissan now and bash honda. What a change  

but for the price the spec v is better thats why im trading payments are killing me on my S

web site is wrong but it is something like that


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Spec V boost said:


> rsx s 14.8 and spec v 15.6.


Hmm.....from what I've seen in Dinwiddie on the 1/4, RSX's aren't quite that fast at all and Spec's aren't that slow stock. I'm glad you're getting a trade, but honestly, a Spec is pretty damn fast, especially bolted!  I believe you'd be able to beat a stock RSX Type S with your stock Spec.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Spec V boost said:


> The Rsx will beat the spec v no doubt. I raced a 04 spec v got him off the line and all, not by much. after 2nd gear he wasn't even close.


I'm sorry, but I can't help but quote this. This is probably the funniest thing I've heard in a long time.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

The rsx-s will only run a 14.8 with an extremely gifted driver, and with the same extremely gifted driver a spec can run a 15.0. These 2 cars are a lot closer than most people want to admit, it's really a driver's race.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> The rsx-s will only run a 14.8 with an extremely gifted driver, and with the same extremely gifted driver a spec can run a 15.0. These 2 cars are a lot closer than most people want to admit, it's really a driver's race.


Well I guess my friend with a typeS is a badass driver because he ran a 14.4 with just AEM CAI. He just ran a 14.1 at 99.9 last time in shitty weather with hondata, cai, mm. 13s for sure next month with the same mods.


----------



## Yamakasi (Jun 11, 2003)

Aggdaddy said:


> Just wanted to post my 2 cents. I had a 2000 celica about a month ago, and I have a 2002 Spec V now. I know the current subject is the rsx and the spec V, but I think if that RSX is anything like that Celica I had as far as shifting and cam shift at what is it 6000 rpms? That RSX will definietly run past a Spec V before they get to a 100mph. Due to uncontrollable circumstances, I had to get another car, I just couldn't afford a new Celica or RSX. The SPec V is a nice car. I really miss it right now (its in the shop) but as far as high speed driving goes, I think the RSX and the Celica are little bit more refined for those purposes. Spec V seems like the engineers didn't have long enough to build a comparable car to hold up against those two cars. If they had more time, perhaps they could have resolved that problem with the large power loss between the crank and the wheels. WIth the amount of torque that they boast on the SPec V and HP, it should definetly eat up a stock celica or RSX and hold its place and not get walked down before it hits 100mph.
> 
> Feel free to correct me. I'm just a guy who is learning this stuff as I go. I use to think my s-10 xtreme was fast, until I drove that Celica GTS. Hehe


A Celica GTS would beat a SpecV? I doubt that. The car has 5HP more and 50lbs of Torque less! I don't see how a GTS can beat a SpecV, except in the very long run... But again, I'm kind of a newb at this, so sue me


----------



## Yamakasi (Jun 11, 2003)

1993NX1600canadian said:


> Oh, and did I mention that where I live, Montreal Quebec Canada, a RSX-Type S cost 40 000$ around with sales tax,destination, etc; with no fancy pricy options. The insurance on a type S for a guys my age is 250$/month. As for the Spec V, is costs 26 000$ with sales taxe, destination, etc. with the Brembo brakes option!!! And the insurance is 145$/month. For that money difference, I'll buy headers,intake,exhaust,Nismo or JWT cams, unorthodox pulley kit, reprogrammed ECU, energy suspension complete bushing kit, eibach springs, 18" rims with real good tires and better rearview mirrors so I can see the RSX type S, Mazda protege speed, Focus SVT, Honda SiR fading in the distance.


Hey,

Where are you from Montreal?  I'm in the west-island. Got a few friends with SpecVs.

And where did you get your insurance? I'm paying 165$ a month!


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> The rsx-s will only run a 14.8 with an extremely gifted driver, and with the same extremely gifted driver a spec can run a 15.0. These 2 cars are a lot closer than most people want to admit, it's really a driver's race.


I guess I've seen really really shitty drivers in Type S'.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

tekmode said:


> Well I guess my friend with a typeS is a badass driver because he ran a 14.4 with just AEM CAI. He just ran a 14.1 at 99.9 last time in shitty weather with hondata, cai, mm. 13s for sure next month with the same mods.


That sounds about right for a good driver, those cars get some sick gains from normal bolt-ons (not to mention the hondata, which is a godsend for those guys)


----------



## Yamakasi (Jun 11, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> That sounds about right for a good driver, those cars get some sick gains from normal bolt-ons (not to mention the hondata, which is a godsend for those guys)


I don't know much about Hondas, I've only had my SE-R in my life  What exactly is a Hondata?


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

Yamakasi said:


> I don't know much about Hondas, I've only had my SE-R in my life  What exactly is a Hondata?


www.hondata.com

it's basically an ECU reflash that gives about 15hp. It does a lot of stuff for their car also increasing the redline to 8600 from 8000 and the ivtec engages at 5200 instead of 5900. This is probably the best mod for that car next to the cai.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

check out this comparison...

http://www.acura.com/models/model_comparison_frm.asp?module=rsx


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Yamakasi said:


> A Celica GTS would beat a SpecV? I doubt that. The car has 5HP more and 50lbs of Torque less! I don't see how a GTS can beat a SpecV, except in the very long run... But again, I'm kind of a newb at this, so sue me



Apparently so......... (on the noob part).

The reason a Celica GTS is just as fast, if not a touch faster than a Spec V is due to one simple factor...........weight.

A Spec weighs at LEAST 2700lbs (most are around 2800 with a full tank of gas), whereas a Celica GTS only sits at ~2500 (even less than SE-R classics).

Add in more whp (many Celica's dyno over 160whp in STOCK form, whereas I've NEVER seen a Spec go over 150whp stock), and the Celica has a solid advantage........

BUT.

The Celica tranny has reletively widely spaced 1st-3rd gears which is compounded by a peaky powerband.........the Spec has a broader midrange, thus making up for some of it's dissadvantages.

In the end, it certainly comes down to a drivers race, but a Celica has a DEFINITE advantage from 60-130mph...........top speed is a wash though.........Spec's can't get more than 2-4mph off their 5-6 shift, and Celica's actually LOSE speed going into 6th (top speed for a GTS is near the rev limiter [8350rpm] in 5th........a touch over 135mph.........IF you want to push it that far).



Now...........for an RSX S...........take a Celica, and just give it more sheer power..........the Spec WILL lose at high speed.......no and's if's or but's.


----------



## Yamakasi (Jun 11, 2003)

*I see*

Thanks for the info!


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

BIGBULS said:


> Now...........for an RSX S...........take a Celica, and just give it more sheer power..........the Spec WILL lose at high speed.......no and's if's or but's.


Mostly good info but in a 1/4 mile race or less, it's a drivers race between all three.
RSX-S
GT-S
Spec V
All three race ten times and the end result will be different everytime.
REAL world racing is the answer to all "Who is faster questions"
All three cars stock are low 15 second cars. Anything past 90mph and the GT-S and RSX-S will own the specv. But, light to light races the Spec V will own the GT-S and RSX-S.
If I had to pick one of these 3 cars which would it be? RSX-S because with an I/H/E and hondata you FLYING...Spec V would be second with the GT-S a close third. Now go race and find out for yourself...track of course


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

ive driven my brothers spec-v and i have no top end problems, smooth acceleraton to the end


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

I never said the specv sucks in the top end...?
I said that the GT-S and RSX-S would own the specv in a top end race.
Get what I'm saying? The Spec V is nice and has a smooth climb all the way to 130mph. But, when those other cars get and stay in lift there hard to beat unless your boosting or juicing


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

MDMA said:


> I never said the specv sucks in the top end...?
> I said that the GT-S and RSX-S would own the specv in a top end race.
> Get what I'm saying? The Spec V is nice and has a smooth climb all the way to 130mph. But, when those other cars get and stay in lift there hard to beat unless your boosting or juicing


well, i havn't had the honors of meeting an RSX yet, so i guess i can try to believe you. the sentra looks like it probobly produces more drag than the rsx anyways, so maybe it is faster on top end. And perhaps thats the only way the rsx will get it, but thats just my opinion, i could be wrong.


----------



## A20A Sentra (Nov 12, 2002)

the spec v will win hands down ive seen a modifeid rsx not type s though race a stock spec v the rsx had i/e/h and the spec v beat him


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

BIGBULS said:


> Add in more whp (many Celica's dyno over 160whp in STOCK form, whereas I've NEVER seen a Spec go over 150whp stock), and the Celica has a solid advantage........


 actually the spec's are rated at 175, 165 for jsut the se-r's...



BIGBULS said:


> Now...........for an RSX S...........take a Celica, and just give it more sheer power..........the Spec WILL lose at high speed.......no and's if's or but's.


and yeah give anything sheer power and it will win, but give the se-r sheer power and it will dominate!  

-sorry, its only nissan love, you gota understand


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

A20A Sentra said:


> the spec v will win hands down ive seen a modifeid rsx not type s though race a stock spec v the rsx had i/e/h and the spec v beat him


Base model RSX is NOTHING like it's big brother... NOT even a comparison...  



xXB12RacerXx said:


> actually the spec's are rated at 175, 165 for jsut the se-r's...
> 
> and yeah give anything sheer power and it will win, but give the se-r sheer power and it will dominate!
> 
> -sorry, its only nissan love, you gota understand


Rated at 175hp but only puts down 141-146whp. Understand?
I'm just a realist, not a brand loyal person...


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

MDMA said:


> Base model RSX is NOTHING like it's big brother... NOT even a comparison...


ok from what ive read...the only difference between the base rsx and the type-s is about 40 less hp(from 200 to 160) and 1 ft./lbs. tq(from 142 to 141)...add e/i/h and you've probly gained some of that hp back, and more than likely have more tq. too. 

now your saying that an RSX Type S(hitte) that weighs in at 2767 with 200hp and a laughable 142 ft./lbs. of tq is guna walk over a Spec-V big dawg w00t! that weighs in at 2708 with 175hp and 180 ft./lbs. of tq.??uh uh, i dont think so, not off the line and not in the 1/4 mile...it may be close, but...if anything i'd have to say this would be a sweet race to be in...too bad its not my car or i'd be down at the dragstrip trying it out. 



MDMA said:


> Rated at 175hp but only puts down 141-146whp.


 btw, have you dyno'ed your spec to see what its whp is? and if this is true, than that means the RSX-S is also coming in at under 200 hp...right?


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Well, since RSX Type S's and Spec V's are essentially equal in weight (most are right around 2800lbs...for BOTH models....go weigh them), it all comes down to power and gearing.

Now.......both have nice deep gears (4.39 axle ratio for Type S's, and either a 4.43 (02) or 4.09 (03-04) for Spec V's)...........and given the Spec's powerful low end, the Sentra should be able to nose out on the Acura without any problems through 1st gear.

BUT..........the K20 VTEC has a WAY stronger top-end charge than the QR25DE does.........most dyno 168-172whp.........that's 25+whp MORE than a Spec V.

AND, the higher gears are spaced out VERY nicely to kep the car in VTEC at all times (it only drops out of VTEC on the 1-2 shift).


The Spec V might be able to hold off the RSX in a light to light race, but it WILL get it's ass handed to it at higher speeds (and I gravely doubt it'd stop an RSX from blowing RIGHT by it before the 1/4 mile traps [drivers being equal]).

Not to mention an RSX will pull right on up to redline in 5th gear (~140mph).


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

BIGBULS said:


> Well, since RSX Type S's and Spec V's are essentially equal in weight (most are right around 2800lbs...for BOTH models....go weigh them), it all comes down to power and gearing.
> 
> Now.......both have nice deep gears (4.39 axle ratio for Type S's, and either a 4.43 (02) or 4.09 (03-04) for Spec V's)...........and given the Spec's powerful low end, the Sentra should be able to nose out on the Acura without any problems through 1st gear.
> 
> ...


 its got another gear after that too lol! but idk...the spec is pretty impressive...it just keeps going faster and faster and faster....

what about the b13? the classic sr20de sentra? would the rsx get that?


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Yep...........hell.......a GS-R wil pull a B13 after the 1/8th mile.

You are lucky to go faster than a 15.5 in a stock B13.




Oh.......and the RSX (like the Celica) will NOT pull 6th gear.....they actually slow down a little (the rpm drops too far from peak power).


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

BIGBULS said:


> Yep...........hell.......a GS-R wil pull a B13 after the 1/8th mile.
> 
> You are lucky to go faster than a 15.5 in a stock B13.
> 
> ...


lol, like most cars with low tq, their top end is shottie. i still think the sentra woudl take it on the top end though, especially given the right driver...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the spec v would NOT take an rsx-s on top end. the Spec falls flat on its face in the upper rpm.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

chimmike said:


> the spec v would NOT take an rsx-s on top end. the Spec falls flat on its face in the upper rpm.


LIAR!!! LOL


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

xXB12RacerXx said:


> lol, like most cars with low tq, their top end is shottie. i still think the sentra woudl take it on the top end though, especially given the right driver...


If you are talking top speed..........you are wrong.........dead wrong.

A B13 SE-R will only go to ~125mph stock, B14's are all governed at ~112 and B15's don't have either the power OR the gearing to get much past 130mph..........(a B15 SE (2.0) will run around 125, a B15 SE-R/Spec V (2.5L) to 130 or so).

Low end torque has absolutely NOTHING to do with top speed.......it's all about gearing, hp and aerodynamics (something the RSX S has a nice advantage in).



Either way.........in any kind of a roll-on, a Spec V is going to get walked (easily) by a VTEC RSX.......it's that simple..........the only place it would be close is light to light and *maybe* in the 1/4 mile (but the RSX would be pulling HARD at the end).


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

BIGBULS said:


> If you are talking top speed..........you are wrong.........dead wrong.
> 
> A B13 SE-R will only go to ~125mph stock, B14's are all governed at ~112 and B15's don't have either the power OR the gearing to get much past 130mph..........(a B15 SE (2.0) will run around 125, a B15 SE-R/Spec V (2.5L) to 130 or so).
> 
> ...


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

xXB12RacerXx said:


> ok from what ive read...the only difference between the base rsx and the type-s is about 40 less hp(from 200 to 160) and 1 ft./lbs. tq(from 142 to 141)...add e/i/h and you've probly gained some of that hp back, and more than likely have more tq. too.
> 
> now your saying that an RSX Type S(hitte) that weighs in at 2767 with 200hp and a laughable 142 ft./lbs. of tq is guna walk over a Spec-V big dawg w00t! that weighs in at 2708 with 175hp and 180 ft./lbs. of tq.??uh uh, i dont think so, not off the line and not in the 1/4 mile...it may be close, but...if anything i'd have to say this would be a sweet race to be in...too bad its not my car or i'd be down at the dragstrip trying it out.
> 
> btw, have you dyno'ed your spec to see what its whp is? and if this is true, than that means the RSX-S is also coming in at under 200 hp...right?


Damn, man... You really need to go race more. And the factory numbers meanin NOTHING!!! It's all about what a car puts down to the ground.
Yes, I've dynoed my car about 7 times. Stock I dynoed at 143whp. Now I dyno at 167whp and 169lbs. ft. tq.
I go to the track at least once a month so it's save to say I've raced just about everything in the specv so far. And a lot more with my other cars...
Mag racing sucks...
And Bigbull make excellent points about the gearing. Remember, there in 3rd gear when they go accross the line were in 4th. They come with 165-170whp stock...we come with 141-146whp. And you can mod them to go much faster for a hole lot less money... CAI, Hondata, Header, Exhaust and that car is a mid-high 13 second car at over 103mph


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

xXB12RacerXx said:


> lol, like most <A TITLE="Click for more information about car" STYLE="text-decoration: none; border-bottom: medium solid green;" HREF="http://search.targetwords.com/u.search?x=5977|1||||cars|AA1VDw">car</A>s with low tq, their top end is shottie. i still think the sentra woudl take it on the top end though, especially given the right driver...


Trust me, I know plenty of people w/ RSX-S, there whp is about what a pretty modded spec would put out. Stock for stock the RSX-S is quicker car, I've raced stock RSX-S before and in the 1/8 I'm winning or tied but they can come back about 85.


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

7SPEED said:


> Trust me, I know plenty of people w/ RSX-S, there whp is about what a pretty modded spec would put out. Stock for stock the RSX-S is quicker car, I've raced stock RSX-S before and in the 1/8 I'm winning or tied but they can come back about 85.


We know this...?
He was talking stock vs. stock
Hell, even a heavily modded specv going up against a RSX-S with CAI is a hard race for the spec to win. It woud be a drivers race if the spec had I/H/E/P/BS/KS


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

MDMA said:


> We know this...?
> He was talking stock vs. stock
> Hell, even a heavily modded specv going up against a RSX-S with CAI is a hard race for the spec to win. It woud be a drivers race if the spec had I/H/E/P/BS/KS



I agree. I know a guy locally with an RSX-S who can pull lower end mid 14s with just an intake. He's a good driver for sure.

Of course, it's not terribly hard to launch a car with no torque low in the band. that's one of the downfalls of the spec V. too much torque where it isn't really needed which leads to spinning of tires, and crappy top end.
If the low end torque were somehow "bumped" a little higher in the band, to peak around 4500rpm or maybe 5000, i think that would provid better top end


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

TOTALLY agree... If the spec could have peak tq. numbers around 4500-5000rpms we would have much higher trap speeds and better times overall...


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

MDMA said:


> TOTALLY agree... If the spec could have peak tq. numbers around 4500-5000rpms we would have much higher trap speeds and better times overall...


so have you all seen an rsx-s go against the spec? stock vs. stock?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

xXB12RacerXx said:


> so have you all seen an rsx-s go against the spec? stock vs. stock?



yes.

and I watched an RSX with an intake DESTROY a stock spec.....the RSX was easily a half second faster or more.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

my frined has an rsx-s and with just cai he ran a 14.4, ive never seen a stock spec run below 15.0


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

jjj


----------



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

Stock for Stock, the Type-S will toss the Spec V's salad. Enough said. With a diet and a little power added a Spec would be good comptition for an Type-S in my opnion. I'm 17, and I prefer clean cars to anything "riced", but you older guys here seem to think that everyone in my age group is little more than a "stupid punk 17 year old who thinks their Sentra is a Ferrari". I am highly considering getting a Spec V because of the torque it puts out, but I worry about the 6100 redline, becase my old Sentra stopped at 6700. My old GA16DE Sentra XE felt like it made most of it's power from midrange to the top end (The GA16DE's bigger brother the SR20 is even more widely know for this.). I'm not a ricer, but I felt like the Hondas had a bit of an advantage because they could stay in gear longer, without having to alter the gear ratios. 

Making power at a low RPM is one advantage but being able to keep the car in gear for a longer period of time in ye another advantage. If your a big V8 fan then look at NASCAR for an example, as far as I know the V8s in the cars aren't even limited...

I don't like the 6100 redline because even 6700 in my old Sentra it felt low, I'll still probably end up getting a Spec V but I'll be hoping I can get a one of the newer ones with the better gearing, and maybe find a way to have the redline pushed back. (I think JWT sells an ECU with a 6750 redline ?) I also hear that due to the long stroke the piston speeds are already critically high, so it's pretty much limited in that respect. But like I said in another post I like the Sentra's because they are underestimated and thier styling in general, tends to avoid the rice trend or "mentality".


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

no JWT ecu for the spec V yet. even if redline was raised, with stock cams, there's no more power to be had above 6250. I think to raise the redline you need stiffer valvesprings as well.


----------



## SpecVeezy (Aug 16, 2003)

Estis Fatuus said:


> Stock for Stock, the Type-S will toss the Spec V's salad. Enough said. With a diet and a little power added a Spec would be good comptition for an Type-S in my opnion. I'm 17, and I prefer clean cars to anything "riced", but you older guys here seem to think that everyone in my age group is little more than a "stupid punk 17 year old who thinks their Sentra is a Ferrari". I am highly considering getting a Spec V because of the torque it puts out, but I worry about the 6100 redline, becase my old Sentra stopped at 6700. My old GA16DE Sentra XE felt like it made most of it's power from midrange to the top end (The GA16DE's bigger brother the SR20 is even more widely know for this.). I'm not a ricer, but I felt like the Hondas had a bit of an advantage because they could stay in gear longer, without having to alter the gear ratios.
> 
> Making power at a low RPM is one advantage but being able to keep the car in gear for a longer period of time in ye another advantage. If your a big V8 fan then look at NASCAR for an example, as far as I know the V8s in the cars aren't even limited...
> 
> I don't like the 6100 redline because even 6700 in my old Sentra it felt low, I'll still probably end up getting a Spec V but I'll be hoping I can get a one of the newer ones with the better gearing, and maybe find a way to have the redline pushed back. (I think JWT sells an ECU with a 6750 redline ?) I also hear that due to the long stroke the piston speeds are already critically high, so it's pretty much limited in that respect. But like I said in another post I like the Sentra's because they are underestimated and thier styling in general, tends to avoid the rice trend or "mentality".


just cause the redline is 6100 isn't really a bad thing if u know how to drive it, the type S will come back but the specV with a good driver can take him first and maybe second gear just cause of the TQ after that its over


----------



## Yamakasi (Jun 11, 2003)

*?*

Is it just me, or does it feel like we're all saying the same thing over and over?


----------



## SpecVeezy (Aug 16, 2003)

tekmode said:


> my frined has an rsx-s and with just cai he ran a 14.4, ive never seen a stock spec run below 15.0


what about
planoSER


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

SpecVeezy said:


> what about
> planoSER


he's an exception


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

tekmode said:


> he's an exception


what did he do?


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

xXB12RacerXx said:


> what did he do?


ran a 14.8 at 90 a bone stock 2002 specV


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

he did?
Fastest I heard stock was 15.09, then he got an intake and hit 14.8


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Yamakasi said:


> Is it just me, or does it feel like we're all saying the same thing over and over?


Yes.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

tekmode said:


> ran a 14.8 at 90 a bone stock 2002 specV


so yoru saying ist possible to take a type-s?...


----------



## SpecVeezy (Aug 16, 2003)

xXB12RacerXx said:


> so yoru saying ist possible to take a type-s?...


umm maybe depends on the driver like a 20% chance


----------



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

I think it's pretty unlikley, maybe if the RSX driver bangs the redline a few times and misses a gear.


----------



## SpecVeezy (Aug 16, 2003)

Estis Fatuus said:


> I think it's pretty unlikley, maybe if the RSX driver bangs the redline a few times and misses a gear.


Nah cause i have raced alot of RSX and i can take them for at least 1st and 2nd but they where moded


----------



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

SpecVeezy said:


> just cause the redline is 6100 isn't really a bad thing if u know how to drive it, the type S will come back but the specV with a good driver can take him first and maybe second gear just cause of the TQ after that its over


It is kind of a hinderence if you think about it though. Not sure what the RSX Type-S redlines at, but I've seen them at the street races and they are damned quick. I've seen a nicely modded RSX Type-S run almost neck and neck with a WRX. (also saw an Alitma 3.5 SE spanking all kinds of stuff for us Nissan fans :thumbup: )

What I'm wondering though is, if you decreased the long stroke (I believe that's the cause for the high piston speeds...) some, could you push the redline back to say 7000, I'd be willing to sacrafice a little torque to gain the flexibility that comes with a higher redline. Just a thought...


----------



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

SpecVeezy said:


> Nah cause i have raced alot of RSX and i can take them for at least 1st and 2nd but they where moded


The 200 HP (165 @ the wheels ?) Acura RSX Type-S ? The base RSX isn't shit, my old Sentra could keep up with those. But if you're pulling on RSX Type-S then I guess I've underestimated the Spec V a great deal.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

Estis Fatuus said:


> The 200 HP (165 @ the wheels ?) Acura RSX Type-S ? The base RSX isn't shit, my old Sentra could keep up with those. But if you're pulling on RSX Type-S then I guess I've underestimated the Spec V a great deal.


the spec-v is like most nissans of its time...the best in its class..although it has always been a sleeper...i think theres some good ideas here that nissan shoudl read if they are guna keep the qr25...i mean what else could they put in it? an rb? i cant imagine them bringing back the sr as its main 4 cylinder.


----------



## ted02rs (Jan 18, 2004)

GO TO A TRACK SPEND 20 BUCKS ON A PASS AND A AIR GAUGE (15PSI IN FRONT 40PSI IN REAR GOOD START) LEARN YOUR SHIFT POINTS DONT TRY THIS BY THE SEAT OF YOUR PANTS LOOK AT THE TIME SLIPS GOOD LUCK 
P.S. IV RAN 15.98 AT 91MPH IN A STOCK 00 SENTRA SE USEING THESE TRICKS :givebeer:


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

Estis Fatuus said:


> The 200 HP (165 @ the wheels ?) Acura RSX Type-S ? The base RSX isn't shit, my old Sentra could keep up with those. But if you're pulling on RSX Type-S then I guess I've underestimated the Spec V a great deal.


it's due to the rsx-s having NO torque,


----------



## Jas'02SpecV (Oct 13, 2003)

Hey, can I copy and paste a couple of you guys posts to get into this conversation too??? I like going in circles.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

I just don;t understand why some people REFUSE to believe that their Spec V's are NOT that fast.

I mean, my 10 year old (actually 11) SE-R is JUST as fast as a stock Spec V, and all I have is a header and an intake......




It's this simple:

RSX Type S's ARE faster than Spec V's, stock, or going mod for mod..........if the drivers are equal.............they WILL win.




This sounds like a damn Chevy vs Ford debate............


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

xXB12RacerXx said:


> so have you all seen an rsx-s go against the spec? stock vs. stock?


Yes
I've raced them stock and heavily modded.
Stock I pulled in first and second and when they hit 3rd they pulled on me and won the race...1/4
Now since I've been modded when I race them even lightly modded ones I pull on the big time in 1st, 2nd. 3rd they still can't really real me in but are moving up very-slowly. I win...1/4
Now I'm putting down more then they do stock to the wheels in whp and WAY more in wtq


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

And someone ask if a half second is destroying and it is... 1/2 second at the track is more then a bus length...  

And the specv redline is NOT 6100 it's 6250rpms


----------



## sevenscarabs (Jan 22, 2004)

*Mods, mods, mods!*

.......................Is drunk a lot.................................


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

sevenscarabs said:


> First off, if they arent there already (I had custom done at the factory before I even started my own mods) platinum tipped spark plugs add another 10 hp easily. A header (hotshot seems to be the going header for the spec v) and an intake. How skilled is your friend, mechanically? Does he have 800 for parts alone, or just for labor? I do my own, and put over a grand into mine before it even had plates on it. Parts for the spec V are relatively inexpensive and easy to install.


Is this post serious?
There isn't a spark plug in the world that will give the Spec V 2whp let alone 10...lol  PS I have Iridium plugs, does that mean I have 15 more hp?

HS and AEBS are the best headers for our cars right now. Look for 10-12whp
Intake is Injen or AEM...NOT HS
I've spent more then you in parts...a lot more
The parts for the specv are cheaper now but where VERY expensive over a year ago. Now there normal NOT cheaply priced.
Your one of the people that adds all the hp ratings from each part and thinks there going to get 200whp out of there specv...lol

Even if you have I/H/DP/P/E/C/BS/KS/TB in your specv you only going to be putting down 175whp-178whp
Mods don't add up like you think...And spark plugs DO nothing to these cars because the COME from the factory with Platinum NGK plugs. For you to move up you would need Denso or NGK Iridium plugs and they don't help but last a while.


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

ted02rs said:


> GO TO A TRACK SPEND 20 BUCKS ON A PASS AND A AIR GAUGE (15PSI IN FRONT 40PSI IN REAR GOOD START) LEARN YOUR SHIFT POINTS DONT TRY THIS BY THE SEAT OF YOUR PANTS LOOK AT THE TIME SLIPS GOOD LUCK


Never bring your tires below 21-23psi... NOT in our cars... You will start to lose your contact patch when you go below 21-23psi. 
Take it to 23-24psi at the track for best results...
Learn to power shift...
And shift at 6000rpms from 1st to 2nd and all the other shift right before fuel cut off at 6250rpms



Estis Fatuus said:


> Not sure what the RSX Type-S redlines at


Here’s your answer:
http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/3/web/447000-447999/447488_14_full.jpg


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

MDMA said:


> Never bring your tires below 21-23psi... NOT in our cars... You will start to lose your contact patch when you go below 21-23psi.
> Take it to 23-24psi at the track for best results...
> Learn to power shift...
> And shift at 6000rpms from 1st to 2nd and all the other shift right before fuel cut off at 6250rpms
> ...


i'll get a pic of a hondata redline


----------



## Yamakasi (Jun 11, 2003)

*Quick Question*

I'm just wondering,

When you floor your cars, does it always pull to the right? My SE-R is my first car and I haven't really driven other before, nor after so I don't know if all cars do this. I've talked with my friend that has an SpecV and his car, when he floors it pulls to the right.

Is that something normal? Well I mean, I know the tires are supposed to spin and all, but I was thinking maybe the car should supposed to pull to the left instead... Ahh well. Just a little question.

Thanks.


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

tekmode said:


> i'll get a pic of a hondata redline


With a hondata your looking at a very NICE high redline... 
8600rpms is things dreams are made of


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

Yamakasi said:


> I'm just wondering,
> 
> When you floor your cars, does it always pull to the right? My SE-R is my first car and I haven't really driven other before, nor after so I don't know if all cars do this. I've talked with my friend that has an SpecV and his car, when he floors it pulls to the right.
> 
> ...


Not supposed to pull at all unless you’re talking about oversteering?
And if a car pulls like some do (VERY slightly) they pull to the right NOT left...Pulling to the left would make you drift into oncoming cars instead of the shoulder... Check your Balance and Alignment. Easy to check the alignment.
Drive on a flat road doing at least 40mph and let off the wheel... If you move to any side you need to get it fixed. To check the Balance, just drive on a highway or any strait flat road at over 60mph and put the palm of your hand on the wheel (right at 12 o-clock) stick all your fingers out and see if your hand is shaking? If your hand is shaking you need a 4-wheel balance.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

Yamakasi said:


> I'm just wondering,
> 
> When you floor your cars, does it always pull to the right? My SE-R is my first car and I haven't really driven other before, nor after so I don't know if all cars do this. I've talked with my friend that has an SpecV and his car, when he floors it pulls to the right.
> 
> ...


well, my brothers spec pulls to the right, especially if the roads are shittie.


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

NO car is supposed to PULL... 
But, if they do pull a VERY little they should pull to the right.
If you let off the wheel and your car is off the road in 10 seconds or less you need an alignment!!!


----------



## Yamakasi (Jun 11, 2003)

Nah, it's not that bad, it's only when I floor it. Thanks for the tips.

I hadn't thought about that part where you could go into incoming traffic. I was thinking, that because there was more weight (driver) on the left side, the car should head on the left and not the right, but if they are engineered to pull on the right (very lightly like you say), then I guess it all makes sense!

Thanks.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I think Yamakasi is talking about torque steer, not the natural tendency of the car to slowly drift to the side. To answer your question Yamakasi, when you floor it in a fwd car with enough torque, the car will pull whichever way the steering wheel is turned (even if it's turned ever so slightly). If you happen to have the wheel straight they it won't pull to the side, or atleast it shouldn't.


And about the 15.98 @ 91 in a stock SE, I kinda doubt that. The time is good, I ran a 15.8 with only a wai, I'm not disputing that, but the trap speed is WAY off. Stock specs don't even trap at 91, and my fully bolted SE still only traps around 88 (~85-86 when it was stock).


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

about the pulls to the right, its also caused by our specs soft motor mounts, if you read up on the issue many people have fixed or reduced quite the pull by switching to the motivational mounts.


----------



## Nissan04SpecvDriver (Feb 25, 2004)

here check this out. It is a stock spec-v vs a stock rsc-s. Yes they are both stock. Oh and if you dont feel like watching the spec-v wins. Both drivers were good. Now if they would of raced paced 5th gear yes, the rsx-s would of won but what race last that long?

http://gallery.thevboard.com/users/Jeffros Spec V/RSX1.mov 

http://gallery.thevboard.com/users/Jeffros Spec V/RSX2.mov


----------



## Yamakasi (Jun 11, 2003)

Nissan04SpecvDriver said:


> here check this out. It is a stock spec-v vs a stock rsc-s. Yes they are both stock. Oh and if you dont feel like watching the spec-v wins. Both drivers were good. Now if they would of raced paced 5th gear yes, the rsx-s would of won but what race last that long?
> 
> http://gallery.thevboard.com/users/Jeffros Spec V/RSX1.mov
> 
> http://gallery.thevboard.com/users/Jeffros Spec V/RSX2.mov


Uhm, those aren't stock cars. The SpecV has an Intake and the RSX has an Intake and a CatBack if I remember well. I've seen those videos before.

Oh, and at the end of both races the RSX-S IS ahead of the SpecV.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Nissan04SpecvDriver said:


> here check this out. It is a stock spec-v vs a stock rsc-s. Yes they are both stock. Oh and if you dont feel like watching the spec-v wins. Both drivers were good. Now if they would of raced paced 5th gear yes, the rsx-s would of won but what race last that long?
> 
> http://gallery.thevboard.com/users/Jeffros Spec V/RSX1.mov
> 
> http://gallery.thevboard.com/users/Jeffros Spec V/RSX2.mov



what's your point, the rsx won


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Who cares anymore? This thread just says the same thing over and over again.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

Mr SEntra said:


> Who cares anymore? This thread just says the same thing over and over again.


closed


----------

